# Father's Day Is Modder's Day!



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I greatly appreciate all of the knowledge that you all share with us newbies. Mods are cool and I spent the better part of my Father's Day doing them on our new 29BHS with the help of my two boys (8 1/2 and 7).

So, without lots of pomp and circumstance, here goes:

1. Added a MaxxAir vent cover over the bathroom. Will add another two when I get them.










2. Remote control Velcroed to the side of the stereo so it doesn't get lost.










3. "Borrowed" this idea from another Outbacker







:










4. Added a key ring by the door










5. Put aluminum screen material under all of the vents to stop stuff from going in or coming out










6. And tinted the front bedroom windows










Still have lots more to do. Thanks to all of you for sharing your ideas. This place is AWESOME!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice!







Especially like the tinted windows.









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a great way to spend Father's Day!
I bet your boys really enjoyed helping you out with those mods


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oooohhh, I likey those tinted windows!!
Ugh, not another mod.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome - Tinted windows...love it
















Thor


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

From one newbie to another. This MOD thing is a little addicting. We just went out for our maiden camping trip this past weekend and had a great time. Before leaving, I was able to put the MAX Air vents on and it worked great. I was worried about the inside getting really stuffy while driving, but with those open, it was pleasant. The TINT is a GREAT idea. My kids are awakd as soon as the sun comes up (their rooms at home have room darkening blinds to help them sleep in a little). I need to put something on the door window also. A LOT of light came through that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great! Keep up the mods!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job!!!

I think its unanimous - - - the tinting is a great idea!!!!

Ohhhhhhh, Kaaaaaaathy ..........


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

wtscl said:


> From one newbie to another. This MOD thing is a little addicting. We just went out for our maiden camping trip this past weekend and had a great time. Before leaving, I was able to put the MAX Air vents on and it worked great. I was worried about the inside getting really stuffy while driving, but with those open, it was pleasant. The TINT is a GREAT idea. My kids are awakd as soon as the sun comes up (their rooms at home have room darkening blinds to help them sleep in a little). I need to put something on the door window also. A LOT of light came through that.


I know what you mean. We're heading out to Acadia National Park soon and the sun comes up at 4:00 in the morning!







There is no way I'm getting up at 4 AM on my vacation.

I got it at WallyWorld for under 10 bucks a roll. 5% extra dark limo tint. I used about 2/3 of a roll on the two front bedroom windows. I'm guessing I'll need another roll or two to do all of the windows. Wasn't hard either, though they aren't perfect. I think it took about 1 1/2 hours to do the two windows (which is actually three since the one shown is split). I got the hang of it by the third one and can do it quicker and easier from now on.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK what is WallyWorld?







I've been doing searches for this Limo Tint & have not been successful.







Help!

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OK what is WallyWorld?


Uh, Wal-mart, of course!









Mark

Acadaia Hiker,

Mods look good! Keep up the good work!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > OK what is WallyWorld?
> 
> 
> Uh, Wal-mart, of course!
> ...










Really ??







That's funny









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mods, A.H.! Well done.









Those tinted windows would be just the ticket for the Zion trip. Hmm...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like the storage unit mods with the hooks to hang stuff on....very nice!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Acadia Hiker - I have to agree than this site is the place to get all kinds of mod ideas.
We do most of our shopping at Wally World and Camping World.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I like the window tinting and the screen in the vents. How did you keep the screen in the vents and to have it look so nice and flat? I'd like to do that one if you could give a little direction on it.

Linda


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

gone campin said:


> I like the window tinting and the screen in the vents. How did you keep the screen in the vents and to have it look so nice and flat? I'd like to do that one if you could give a little direction on it.
> 
> Linda


Here ya go:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6843

Edit:
I wanted to be more specific than what's there on the description of that picture. I had an old aluminum screen in my attic from an old window that had been replaced. Worthless, right? Wrong. I had enough there to do three vents. All I did was cut the screen to the size of the whole vent top. Then I flipped over the vent and folded the screen down over the parts of the vent that go down into the floor. I made a few straight cuts for relief, wrapped the whole thing around the vent bottom, and popped it back into the floor. The screen pushes out against the floor, and the vent holds it in place. Now, I'll see tomorrow if they really hold in place!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job I like the hooks for the awning rod and the wrench for the down riggers









Don


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Nice job I like the hooks for the awning rod and the wrench for the down riggers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they fell off. Stinkin' gravity!









Of course I stuck them on, put the rods in place, took the picture, and forgot to take them out. I put them back up again without the rods this time. I'll see if they hold tomorrow. If not, I'm feeling epoxy'ish...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Acadia Hiker said:


> ..snip...
> ... I'll see if they hold tomorrow. If not, *I'm feeling epoxy'ish*...


That should do it...


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I like the window tinting and the screen in the vents. How did you keep the screen in the vents and to have it look so nice and flat? I'd like to do that one if you could give a little direction on it.
> 
> Linda


Here ya go:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6843

Edit:
I wanted to be more specific than what's there on the description of that picture. I had an old aluminum screen in my attic from an old window that had been replaced. Worthless, right? Wrong. I had enough there to do three vents. All I did was cut the screen to the size of the whole vent top. Then I flipped over the vent and folded the screen down over the parts of the vent that go down into the floor. I made a few straight cuts for relief, wrapped the whole thing around the vent bottom, and popped it back into the floor. The screen pushes out against the floor, and the vent holds it in place. Now, I'll see tomorrow if they really hold in place!
[/quote]

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Nice job I like the hooks for the awning rod and the wrench for the down riggers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they fell off. Stinkin' gravity!









Of course I stuck them on, put the rods in place, took the picture, and forgot to take them out. I put them back up again without the rods this time. I'll see if they hold tomorrow. If not, I'm feeling epoxy'ish...








[/quote]

I use 2 pieces of pvc pipe. I drilled a over size hole on the side to get the screwdriver thru and a slot on the top for the rod to go in. Never came out yet

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4888

If you want a better pic because you can barely see the back bracket, just ask, I ll take one.

John


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm likeing the screen for the vents. Wifey has been asking how you stop stuff from gettin' in there.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Great mods. After living in the TT for two weeks there is lots we need to do and that will be a good start. We already have lots of dog hair in the vents.
Thanks for the ideas.
Michelle


----------

